# FreeBSD 10.4 Stable installation on Dell Inspiron 1545 with Intel T6400 Core 2 duo



## Vinay Sonwani (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi All,

I am trying to install FreeBSD 10.4 Stable on my Dell Inspiron 1545.

After downloading memstick.img file and creating bootable usb drive from rufus, I am able to boot FreeBSD on my system but after FreeBSD welcome screen nothing happens, it gets stuck there. I have tried disabling secure boot, ACPI support and everything else I found on Google.

I have used many Linux distros on the same machine before like Kubuntu 15.10 and 16.04 etc. All these worked fine.

Please help me as I am very excited to use FreeBSD.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 24, 2018)

Take notice that FreeBSD 10.4 stable images come in either UEFI or regular memstick images. Which did you use?


----------



## Vinay Sonwani (Feb 24, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Take notice that FreeBSD 10.4 stable images come in either UEFI or regular memstick images. Which did you use?



Hi Phishfry,

Thanks for replying.
Below is the URL of page from where I downloaded the .img file.

https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/snapshots/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/10.4/

I am attaching the screenshot for the .img file I downloaded.

Please tell me if I did something wrong.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 24, 2018)

Ok that image should be right. With your machine being older I do not think that would be a UEFI model.
It would not hurt to check the UEFI-memstick image.

Maybe you need to read up on loader prompt tweaks. Perhaps your video console mode needs help.

You do realize -FreeBSD "stable" is not really desirable for new users right?
You cannot use freebsd-update on it and must rebuild manually.
The moniker stable is a misnomer too as it has new features fresh out of testing in -CURRENT
It is steady and reliable but you must rebuild world every so often. For a new user that is a tough learning curve.
Checkout -RELEASE and run freebsd-update for easy release security patching.
I use 10.4 Release and it is a good release. Mostly I use 11.1 -Release and I have been staying away from -CURRENT.
Too much churn.


----------



## Russ Perkins (Feb 25, 2018)

Vinay Sonwani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to install FreeBSD 10.4 Stable on my Dell Inspiron 1545.
> 
> ...




For what it's worth I successfully installed 11.1 on that machine with USB stick. CD was a no go so went with USB. UEFI not needed btw. Everything worked except I did have to swap out the Broadcom wifi card with an Intel eventually, it just wouldn't cooperate. It was a chore getting it to go, from the command prompt I think I had to enter set debug.acpi.disabled="hostres" then hit boot. It did hang on some stuff for a long time then continued. Stick with it you will get it to work. zfs worked just fine.I had other notes on my install I just can't find them


----------



## scottro (Feb 25, 2018)

For a good explanation of RELEASE, STABLE, and CURRENT, see Fred Cash's article at http://srobb.net/release.html.  Even though it's for older versions, the explanations are still correct.


----------



## Vinay Sonwani (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I finally installed FreeBSD 10.4 release on my machine. 

All I had to do was to hit entry no 3 at boot screen of FreeBSD which says escape to boot loader.

Phishfry
As you said, my machine doesn't show any entry regarding UEFI in boot settings but this time I downloaded UEFI memstick.img and it get installed. How this is possible ?

Also I installed it as dual boot with Windows 10 but when I turn my PC on, it directally boots into Windows 10. I was thinking it will install multiboot loader like grub or something but it didn't.

Please guide me to achieve this.


----------



## Russ Perkins (Mar 11, 2018)

Vinay Sonwani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally installed FreeBSD 10.4 release on my machine.
> 
> ...




Sounds like you might need to modify the Windows bootloader if that is what is booting up by default, a quick search can provide what you are looking for. Be warned, you can screw it up where Windows won't boot either so be careful.


----------

